# Batman v Superman: Das Actionspektakel auf dem Prüfstand



## CarolaHo (25. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Batman v Superman: Das Actionspektakel auf dem Prüfstand* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Batman v Superman: Das Actionspektakel auf dem Prüfstand


----------



## stevem (25. März 2016)

Ich kann mich mit Ben Affleck als Batman einfach nicht anfreunden, Ben Affleck war schon als Daredevil ein disaster.


----------



## Worrel (25. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antman76 (27. März 2016)

Also mir hat der Film trotz Überlänge sehr gut gefallen! Ist mal eine düstere Verfilmung in Vergleich zu den Marvel Stoffen!
Ben Affleck macht seine Sache übrigens mehr als nur gut! Wonderwoman fand ich auch super, bin schon sehr auf ihren Solo-Film
gespannt!


----------



## Hoaxwars (29. März 2016)

Habe den Film am Freitag gesehen und ich war absolut positiv überrascht.

Mitlerweile dürfte es keinen entgangen sein, das der Film die Kritiker sehr spaltet.  Viele finden den Film zu dialoglastig, zu actionlastig oder können den ganzen Handlungsstrang weder folgen noch Szenen verstehen. Sicherlich kann man die den neuen Film, besonders Batman auch gegenüberstellen zu den den anderen älteren Batman Filmen, doch sich zu sehr darauf zu versteifen wäre sicherlich falsch.

Dazu kommen noch die unterschiedlichen Kritiken über Jesse Eisenbergs Lex Luthor Verkörperung.


Bruce Wayne / Batman gespielt von Ben Affleck hat mich absolut überzeugt. Kostüm, Batmobile, die ganze typische düstere Darstellung war absolut so wie Batman sein muss und in diese düstere Atmosphäre passt genau dieser geformte Charakter Burce Wayne, der als Batman bereits Grenzen überschreitet, wie zum Beispiel das brandmarken. Auch finde ich das es eine Aehnlichkeit zwischen den neuen und dem Batmobile aus Tim Burtons Batman gibt. So hoffe ich das bald einzelne Batman Filme mit Ben erscheinen werden mit der Hoffnung das Gotham City ebenfalls so düster, echt und gotik rüberkommt.


Henry Cavill als Cark Kent / Superman hat wie in Men of Steel wieder seine solide Rolle gespielt mit dieser innerliche Zweifel oder Ungewissheit zwischen "falscher Gott" und Erlöser.


Jesse Eisenberg als Lex Luthor gehört wohl vielleicht zu den Charakteren den viele als zipperliche Quatschbirne ansehen. Doch Lex ist noch realtiv Jung dort und zeigt hier meiner Meinung nach die  Vorstufe des typischen Egomanen auf.

Irons Darstellung als Alfred war sehr interessant und absolut anders zu den älteren Alreds. Anstatt nur ein Butler zu sein ist er hier der Tüftler.

Auch fand ich es toll das man Amy als Lois  etwas mit hervorgebracht. Mit ihrer jornalistischenRecherche die sich sehr gut in die Geschichte einfügt.


So betrachte ich den Film mit seiner Geschichte eher so, das er nicht darauf abzielt  den Hauptfokus nur auf  Superman und Batman zu haben, worauf dann die Geschichte entsteht, sondern das der Fokus in der Geschichte liegt in der sich die Charaktere, besonders Batman und Superman, dann hervorragend eingliedern und agieren mit passenden Szenen die Richtung JLA gehen. 

Man hätte aber durch aus den Film etwas kürzen können, auch wenn die Stunden nicht zu lange erschienen. Auch fand ich einige Szenen etwas plumpt. Besonders die  Szene als Batman und Superman sich vertragen haben.


Auch hätte ich mir das feindliche aufeinander Treffen zwischen Batman und Superman etwas tiefer und länger gewünscht. 



Bin daher mal gespannt wie SQ wird und wie Batmans Beitrag dort sein wird.


----------



## parva (29. März 2016)

Hoaxwars schrieb:


> ...Auch fand ich einige Szenen etwas plumpt. Besonders die  Szene als Batman und Superman sich vertragen haben.
> Auch hätte ich mir das feindliche aufeinander Treffen zwischen Batman und Superman etwas tiefer und länger gewünscht.



Exakt auch meine Gedanken.
...
Am interessantesten fand ich die Hinweise auf die Justice League und deren zukünftigen Gegenspieler (Lex Luthors Gemälde, Batmans Traum?! und 



Spoiler



der Flash aus der Zukunft der fast schon zuviel verrät).


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. März 2016)

parva schrieb:


> Exakt auch meine Gedanken.
> ...
> Am interessantesten fand ich die Hinweise auf die Justice League und deren zukünftigen Gegenspieler (Lex Luthors Gemälde, Batmans Traum?! und der Flash aus der Zukunft der fast schon zuviel verrät).



Benutz für sowas wie das mit Flash vllt lieber Spoilermarkierungen 



Hoaxwars schrieb:


> Auch fand ich es toll das man Amy als Lois   etwas mit hervorgebracht. Mit ihrer jornalistischenRecherche die sich  sehr gut in die Geschichte einfügt.



Das fand ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Ihre Storyline war eine von denen, die absolut ins Nichts gelaufen sind und die man auch getrost hätte weglassen können. 



Spoiler



Abgesehen davon wird sie für meinen Geschmack etwas zu oft von Superman gerettet  3-4 mal in einem Film...etwas zu viel finde ich, wenigstens den Speer hätte man sie aus dem Wasser holen lassen können ohne dass sie fast draufgeht


----------



## Peter23 (29. März 2016)

Ich habe den Film gehen. Affleck gibt einen guten Batman ab.


----------



## Enisra (29. März 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> Ich kann mich mit Ben Affleck als Batman einfach nicht anfreunden, Ben Affleck war schon als Daredevil ein disaster.



Das ist doch dämlich
Ryan Reynolds war auch als Deadpool schlimm bevor er Deadpool gespielt hat und ignoriert den Fakt dass der Film halt auch 13 Jahre her ist
Nein, Schauspieler können sich nie verbessern oder ändern, deswegen ist Leo immer noch der Titanic Schönling, hm? -.-
Von allen Gründen den Film wegen der Darstellerliste künstlich mies zu machen ist das so der dümmste


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das ist doch dämlich
> Ryan Reynolds war auch als Deadpool schlimm bevor er Deadpool gespielt hat und ignoriert den Fakt dass der Film halt auch 13 Jahre her ist
> Nein, Schauspieler können sich nie verbessern oder ändern, deswegen ist Leo immer noch der Titanic Schönling, hm? -.-
> Von allen Gründen den Film wegen der Darstellerliste künstlich mies zu machen ist das so der dümmste



He
Solange jeder Musilm ein Selbsmordattentäter ist, darf man wohl auch noch Schauspieler in eine Schublede staecken, aus der er nicht mehr rauskommt.

Kann man machen.
Muss sich dann aber nicht wundern, dass man dann eben einiges verpasst, wie zum Beispiel einen Ben Affleck, der gut schauspielern kann, oder einen neuen Freund finden, der zufälligerweise nicht der selben Religion angehört.
Aber das sind  ganz stupide Vermutungen und werden wohl auch nur von der Lügenpresse gestreut.


----------



## stevem (29. März 2016)

parva schrieb:


> Exakt auch meine Gedanken.
> ...
> Am interessantesten fand ich die Hinweise auf die Justice League und deren zukünftigen Gegenspieler (Lex Luthors Gemälde, Batmans Traum?! und
> 
> ...



Aber bitte nicht der bescheuerte Flash aus der Serie!


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. März 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht der bescheuerte Flash aus der Serie!



Nein, ist ein neuer Flash. Die Serien werden nicht in die Filme mit einbezogen.


----------



## stevem (29. März 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Nein, ist ein neuer Flash. Die Serien werden nicht in die Filme mit einbezogen.



Okay gut ;D


----------



## Enisra (29. März 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Nein, ist ein neuer Flash. Die Serien werden nicht in die Filme mit einbezogen.



was aber auch Idiotisch ist, weniger dass man den nicht mag, aber es ist halt dämlich zu glauben das die Zuschauer das nicht merken oder sich wundern das es 2 verschiedene Personen sind


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> was aber auch Idiotisch ist, weniger dass man den nicht mag, aber es ist halt dämlich zu glauben das die Zuschauer das nicht merken oder sich wundern das es 2 verschiedene Personen sind



Allerdings muss man auch zugeben, dass der Serien-Flash nicht in einen Zack Snyder-Film gepasst hätte. Die DC-Serien sind allesamt relativ bunt und humorvoll. Also so ziemlich das Gegenteil von dem was Snyder in seinen DC-Filmen darstellt. 
Theoretisch spielt diese Supergirl-Serie in dem gleiche Universum, soweit ich weiß jedenfalls. Das passt allerdings ebenso wenig, weil das Serien-Supergirl wirkt als sei sie aus einem Bridget Jones-Film entsprungen (+ Superkräfte eben) und so gar nicht zu den stoisch, düsteren Figuren aus den Filmen passt


----------



## Enisra (30. März 2016)

Manchen Kritikern zu Folge hät es viele der komischen Szenen nicht gebraucht die im Film vorkommen die auch nicht unbedingt zu dem Stil gepasst haben
Also da hätte man auch den Flash nehmen können, nebst dem das man bei Arrow ja auch den Blödsinn macht, aber der halt im gleiche Universum wie Flash spielt, vorallem weil ja auch weil die Filme von denen ja auch so wohl ihren eigenen Stiefel fahren sollen


----------



## Rabowke (30. März 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht der bescheuerte Flash aus der Serie!


... spätestens hier hast du dich als Diskussionspartner disqualifiziert. 

The Flash, die Serie, gehört mit zum Besten, was man derzeit als Serie sehen kann ... was auch in zig Reviews bestätigt wird.


----------



## Rabowke (30. März 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> [...]
> Theoretisch spielt diese Supergirl-Serie in dem gleiche Universum, soweit ich weiß jedenfalls. Das passt allerdings ebenso wenig, weil das Serien-Supergirl wirkt als sei sie aus einem Bridget Jones-Film entsprungen (+ Superkräfte eben) und so gar nicht zu den stoisch, düsteren Figuren aus den Filmen passt


Nicht nur "Theoretisch". 

In einer Flash Folge der zweiten Staffel sieht man bei einer "Reise", ich will nicht spoilern, Supergirl im Bild. Des Weiteren ist ein Crossover von The Flash und Supergirl bestätigt. 

Diese Crossover finde ich meistens sehr gelungen und wertet jede der beteiligten Serien auf ... wird aber in Deutschland nicht funktionieren, weil die Serien hier total verquer ausgestrahlt werden.


----------



## stevem (30. März 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... spätestens hier hast du dich als Diskussionspartner disqualifiziert.



Ich will doch eh gar nicht über diese langweillige und doofe Serie mit dem Kind als Flash darsteller, diskutieren! 

Ich habe nur gesagt das ICH die Serie und den Darsteller schei... finde mehr gibts für mich da nicht weiter zu diskutieren, wer darauf steht bitte, ich mag sie eben nicht, punkt aus!

Ist für mich genau so ne sinnlose diskussion wie Ben Affleck als Batman, ich habe auch hier nur geäußert das ich den Schauspieler als Batman nicht vorstellen kann, und wer da eben meint er müsste sich bei meinen Kommentar aufhängen und irgend welchen dummen Gehirnfurtz äußern, der hat sie nicht mehr alle, den wie kann man sich bitte über Geschmack "streiten" ? Gibt leider Leute die sowas immer noch nicht gecheckt haben das Geschmäcker verschieden sind, naja aber bei solchen Leuten wundert mich eh gar nichts mehr,vor allem wenn man Musil mit Ben Affleck vergleicht frage ich mich sowieso was bei der Erziehung schief gelaufen ist ode was für eine gestörte Realitätswahrnehmung man haben muss um auf sowas zu kommen,  und ich möchte jetzt mal keine Namen nennen  die die sich angesprochen fühlen werden sowieso gleich wieder ihren "geistreichen" Gehirnfurtz frei lassen, aber ich lasse mich auf solche billigen Provokationen nicht ein!


----------



## Rabowke (30. März 2016)

Also dafür, dass du dich auf diese "billige Provokation" nicht einlässt, hast du ganz schön viel Text geschrieben.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. März 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nicht nur "Theoretisch".
> 
> In einer Flash Folge der zweiten Staffel sieht man bei einer "Reise", ich will nicht spoilern, Supergirl im Bild. Des Weiteren ist ein Crossover von The Flash und Supergirl bestätigt.
> 
> Diese Crossover finde ich meistens sehr gelungen und wertet jede der beteiligten Serien auf ... wird aber in Deutschland nicht funktionieren, weil die Serien hier total verquer ausgestrahlt werden.



Mit theoretisch bezog ich mich darauf, dass Supergirl im gleichen Universum spielt wie die DC-Filme. Da bin ich mir nämlich nicht komplett sicher, weil ich Supergirl nicht schaue und deswegen nicht weiß wie die Referenzen zu Superman aussehen, sprich ob es wirklich der Snyder/Cavill-Superman ist. 

Supergirl und Flash sind aber tatsächlich nicht im gleiche Universum angesiedelt  Er ist für die Crossover-Folge nur in Supergirls Universum übergelaufen, da spielt diese ganze Multiverse-Geschichte eine Rolle. Kann ich jetzt aber auch nicht perfekt erklären, dazu bin ich bei Flash nicht weit genug und Supergirl kuck ich wie gesagt nicht  Jedenfalls ist der Serien-Flash definitiv in einem ganz anderen Universum wie die DC-Filme, bei Supergirl bin ich nicht ganz sicher. 

Das ist eine Szene aus dem Crossover, in dem das mit dem Multiverse kurz erklärt wird 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaOAe-NNGa4


----------



## stevem (31. März 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also dafür, dass du dich auf diese "billige Provokation" nicht einlässt, hast du ganz schön viel Text geschrieben.



Ja, du mich auch .!. (-.-) .!. Idiot!


----------

